# Gun collection, what next?



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

So I'm fairly young in the scheme of collecting guns. I'm not talking about fancy high end collections but I have the foundation to a respectable, practical collection. I have a...

Ruger Red Label 20 Ga 28" (nice fit and finish, I know some have issues)
Beretta Al 391 12 Ga 28" field model. (Flawless preformer)
Henry Lever Action .22, BSA Scope. (Possibly my favorite gun and squirrel hunting is a lost art)
High Point 9 mm pistol (gift from uncle, looking to trade up)

What would you get next? 

I don't do any big game hunting and I use my dads 308 or AR .223 when back in NC deer hunting but I would like to have my own for deer and hog in Tx. I have heard good things about the Ruger American. What chambering do yall like? 

On my wish list is a marsh duck gun, probably a beater pump or convertible duck/turkey/home defense. Mossberg 500 flex, 870, nova, BPS just to name a few. I'd like to be able to shoot 3.5" at geese. 

Something tactical would be cool like an AR or AK but I'm not necessarily a gun nut. They would be fun for hogs and some deer hunting though. 

I've been looking around for a .40 M&P shield but just looking because they are cool. Im down near the border sometimes with work and usually carry my 9mm in the truck but its bulky and dont like how I shoot with it.

What gun could you not do without for hunting or otherwise?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just live by the following creed: If you know exactly how many guns you have, you don't have enough!!!!! I don't know how many I have.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a .45 auto
a benelli nova
a ruger 10-22
a ruger heavy barrel 22 auto pistol
a tack driver varmit rifle, 220 swift/223/22-250


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*never enought*

I think I am right around 7 pistols

6 rifles 7MM -280-300 ultra -308-7mag- 7STW 
3 AR platforms .
3 shot guns 
now looking for a mile shooter 338 lapua 

but these numbers are really all just here say !!!!

Mine have all have been stolen :work:

I would never be without my one of my Glocks and my 300 ultra that would cover me near and far .


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

So is it "necessary" to be a "gun nut" to own an AR or AK?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thompson pro hunter. I have two safes full and keep grabbing that gun and literally change barrels for the given task. I am shooting it in a .220 swift this weekend at hogs and when I get home I will put the .300 win mag barrel on it to take to Colorado in a couple months.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

1911 
10/22 or other auto 22
Need a hunting rifle (I like the 30-06)
maybe a wheel gun (.375/.38 special)


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I'll offer you the advice my good buddy gave me,
"You have to own one of every caliber and one of every manufacturer."


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Not trying to be a downer here, but, keep all firearms given to you by family! 
Your uncle may not have spent a lot of coin on the hi point, but that's not the point. He put thought into it, and in my opinion, trading it up or selling it is a bit of a slap in the face. 
This is one mistake I've never, and will never, make.

Â©


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1, Supersalty---family guns are just that--family guns. Wish I had those of my Granddad that uncles etc. frittered way. 1892 Win round bbl 44-40 saddle ring, pair of Colt SAA, 44-40, consec serial no's, for starts.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I started getting into other weapons. I now have a big bore blowgun from cold steel, a recurve bow, and my new favorite an airgun.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

You didn't mention handguns but:
Sig P226 9mm
Sig P238 380
CZ Po1 9mm
Xdm 40


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Kanga 69- Thank you, That's the kind of gun and practicality I'm looking for. Now for the due diligence. 

I say "gun nut" because I'm not the guy who's going to trick out an AR with all the tactical gear. I think they are very cool and have their place (ever seen heli hoggin) but I would rather borrow someone's. 

Thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In the 70's I had a friend with a High Standard Supermatic Tournament .22LR pistol with bull barrel. That was a fun gun!


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW another CZ fan.. they do exist!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My most enjoyable rifle is my CZ 452 Trainer(.22 lr). http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-452-special-military-training-rifle/
Followed in a close second is my Norinco BWK Sporter AK(.223)

Favorite pistols:
Glock 26 9mm
Kahr CW9
Browning Buckmark Camper .22lr

On the list to get next is a .44 magnum revolver. Haven't decided on which particular Ruger model to get though.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

ruger 10/22, its cheap and a very nice gun with tons of upgrade options

my next to buy is gonna be a kimber .45 or possibly a nice clay shotgun


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bryan24 said:


> ruger 10/22, its cheap and a very nice gun with tons of upgrade options
> 
> ]


Cheap at first, but can go steeply up from there with all the options.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Every collection should have the following...at a minimum:

.357 magnum revolver
1911in .45 ACP
.22 pistol
.22 rifle
12 gauge shotgun
.30-06 rifle.

You can kill everything that needs killing n North America with those...and then you can expand your collection from there. 

As for how many guns are enough...just one more!


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

D'sBaystealth said:


> WOW another CZ fan.. they do exist!!!


CZ pistols are very under appreciated.

Love the SP01.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

at least one wheel gun. 357 or 44. 44's are full of shock and awe, every time.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Zereaux said:


> So is it "necessary" to be a "gun nut" to own an AR or AK?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Don't see why you need to be a gun nut to own one. They're good for what they were designed for, lots of folks use them for other things too. Don't like them much myself, but do have one for the Zombie Apocalypse.

As far as having too many guns is concerned, not possible. If you can name them and count them on the first try, you need more.:wink:


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Bobby Miller said:


> at least one wheel gun. 357 or 44. 44's are full of shock and awe, every time.


X2 on this. The feel of a Ruger single action in your hand is truly special. The 44 mags are awesome, haven't shot one of the big Smith's yet but hear they are too.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Springfield M1 
Remington 700
Remington 870
Are some must have


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

nsea said:


> ... I say "gun nut" because I'm not the guy who's going to trick out an AR with all the tactical gear ...


I suspect that quite a lot of us knew exactly what you meant.

Unfortunately, the internet forums have turned life into a contest. If you don't buy into the "what's the best this" and the "what's the best that" nonsense, you're way ahead of the game.

For someone who wants an AR or AK type rifle, I really like the latest generation Sig 556R.

The latest generation version is a flawless performer. 7.62x39, of course. You can get online right now and probably find 1000 round cases for $250 or $270. More than it used to be, but still well below the cost of AR ammo.

Somebody on this forum hunts hogs with one. I forget who it is. I think that same someone actually takes the stock ammo apart and rebuilds it his way.

For rifles, I like the Sig 556R and the stock Colt 6920 or 6940.

For handguns, I like the Glock 17, 19, 20sf, 23 or my 1911 in 10mm. My 1911 - not any others.

For shotguns, I like the 870 Express in 20ga and the 18-inch FN SLP (12ga semi-auto).

There's plenty out there that will work just fine. I don't recommend owning more than you will actually do something with.

.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

The AR platform is a wonderful platform. Everyone should have just one. I used to think ehhhh that's just the black gun crowd. But I picked one up, and holy moly it's fun. I WOULD strongly suggest one. From hogging, to home defense it's fantastic.

Side note, when you get one, go train on it. Don't just shoot it in a gun bay at a 25 yard range... It will completely change your perspective on that gun. 
Heck I wish it was a practical concealed carry.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> What would you get next?


Whatever catches your eye. Go to the gun shows, walk through gun shops, pawn shops, anywhere that firearms are sold. You'll find something that you want on almost any trip; I know that I do.

Doesn't mean that you have to keep what you buy if you decide you don't like it, trade it, sell it or stick it in the gun safe...you do have a quality gun safe that's fire resistant to a given length of time, right? 

I can't be without a .20 gauge shotgun, .22LR rifle, pistol and revolver, .45 ACP pistol, .45 Long Colt single action revolver, .22-250 rifle or a S&W Mod. 29 .44 Magnum for any length of time. 

TH


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Next guns*

The 10/22 is OK but not the best. Get a Marlin 39a lever action for your .22 caliber, you will never be sorry.

I agree with the 1911, choose your caliber. 45 is the traditional I got mine in 9mm and love it. It outshoots everyother pistol I have.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

everyone needs a JM stamped marlin and a 1911..


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

6X47 Lapua Barrel is on the way for my switch barrel PDawg rig. Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

9mm- Glock 19
.45 auto - 1911 style or a glock. 
12 gauge shotgun- mossberg 500 or remington 870 (can't go wrong w\either 1
.308 - long rifle you pick the brand but remington 700 action is proven
.22 lr - ruger 10/22
5.56x45/.223- colt 6920 socom stamped m4a1
30/30 lever action Winchester or marlin

This is what I believe is the core of a good collection. 5 NATO rounds which makes ammo more likely to find and is usually cheaper than an exotic caliber or less common caliber. I started with these calibers and have built off it. I put brands on here because they are the standard for that given caliber. On the 9 some would argue sig p226 and I agree that or the glock 19 are hands down the gold standard on a 9mm. Colt on the modern sporting rifle 6920 is a sweet gun and can be had at Wally World for $1100 . Hope this helps have a good one and get ready to be gun poor!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't know how many of what I have without looking, but WILL NOT part with: Pre-64 m-70 Win, 30-06; Pre WW2 Belgian Browning A-5, 12 ga; '63 vintage Super Blackhawk 44 mag, Beretta 96 -40 S&W, and 10-22 and couple of wall-hangers w/ sentimental value. Rest are "nice to haves"


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*30-30*



ST.SIMONS said:


> 9mm- Glock 19
> .45 auto - 1911 style or a glock.
> 12 gauge shotgun- mossberg 500 or remington 870 (can't go wrong w\either 1
> .308 - long rifle you pick the brand but remington 700 action is proven
> ...


 There ya go. X2 on the 30-30. Great all around gun. They have been used for a long long time for hunting. Maybe not the long range stuff, but a good gun all around. AR platform? Mine gets shot at the range almost every weekend. My latest pickup has been a Savage in 22-250. A good scope and it is a tack driver. Can't wait to get with my son and do some coyote hunting.


----------



## The Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

larrymac1 said:


> There ya go. X2 on the 30-30. Great all around gun. They have been used for a long long time for hunting. Maybe not the long range stuff, but a good gun all around. AR platform? Mine gets shot at the range almost every weekend. My latest pickup has been a Savage in 22-250. A good scope and it is a tack driver. Can't wait to get with my son and do some coyote hunting.


I like 22-250 its great


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Your shotguns are covered

you have a nice pistol 

and you have a .22 rifle

Now you have to expand your collection to something you dont have

Now you need either a nice bolt action in 300 or 308 for deer and hogs

or

a .22 pistol

or

a nice AR of some sort ( I recommend an AR10 that way you have a nice AR and something big enough to shoot deer and hogs with)

next you will need an AR15 or AK 

then a .45

then an AR57

after that you will need more of everything

The list never stops and I do not recommend to ever sell any gun you own. Keep all of them!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Best way to do it is to just give us your checkbook, we'll get you what you need.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't forget about the ammunitions !!! Not a good gun collection without Ammos to back it up!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well IMHO you need some GI stuff like the lil 30 cal M1 carbine and M1 Garand. I am not a fan of the new black guns.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Full auto, preferably a belt fed.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

scwine said:


> Cheap at first, but can go steeply up from there with all the options.


...aint it the truth!...I've got one that has only one original Ruger part left and for the money I've put in it, I could've bought a sweet bolt rifle. I sure like it though.....I'd get a bolt gun in 7mm-08 or .260 Rem. The .260 is a good round for anything in Texas but the 7mm-08 has bullet weight choices to die for. Very versatile round and both are short actions. The Weatherby Vanguard 2 is getting some really good reviews, great factory trigger and out of the box accuracy. As noted, you really need one of everything. Or at least I do.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

How about a collection of a representative long gun carried by our soldiers in every major war we have fought? Here's mine:

Stag 16" bbl m4 for Desert Storm
Colt 20" hbar for Viet Nam
M1A for Viet Nam
M1 Garand Original for Korea and WWII (still need my carbine for korea)
1917 enfield original for WWI
Still need my Krag carbine for Spanish American
Original 1873 trapdoor (was with the 7th cavalry 4 yrs after Custer) for Indian Wars
Still need my 1863 springfield for Civil War
Still need my Mississippi rifle for Mexican War
Replica 1795 Springfield flintlock musket for War of 1812
Still need my Charleville for Revolutionary War
Replica 50 cal flintlock rifle for French and Indian War

Five more and I will have a pretty neat collection. Plan to have a case built for them and have them displayed next to a target shot with each gun.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Great idea Jammer. Been thinking about doing this too. Have a buddy that's in appx. the same spot you're in.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like you definately need a smaller deer caliber or youth typle gun, or varminty gun. I like the 22.250. Or on the larger of these small rifle calibers, a .243 is a must. I've been through the same thing, now with over 60-80 guns, and love them all.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Well IMHO you need some GI stuff like the lil 30 cal M1 carbine and M1 Garand. I am not a fan of the new black guns.


I am sure you will then appreciate this one Charlie!!

Not a Garand but its older cousin the M1A

My personal favorite gun in my collection. A real battle rifle!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> How about a collection of a representative long gun carried by our soldiers in every major war we have fought? Here's mine:
> 
> Stag 16" bbl m4 for Desert Storm
> Colt 20" hbar for Viet Nam
> ...


Cool idea. I have the Korean M1 Carbine. includes Korean Armory marking on the stock! :dance:

I have up-graded my 20" barreled AR's to 7.62X39 (short ones still 5.56).

Great little caliber for knocking down hogs and for the youngster to shoot deer with.

Here is my home built hog killer AK:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I've got a decent little collection of "seen action" type rifles

16" AR
20" AR
Romainian PSL 7.62X54R
M1A stainless match barrel
M1 Carbine
AK-47
AK-74
M-48 mauser
M36 (I think) mosin nagant 7.62X54R
1911 45ACP

The only one I'm missing that I would like to have is the M1 Grand


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

A man can not own enough black rifles


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Not trying to be a downer here, but, keep all firearms given to you by family!
> Your uncle may not have spent a lot of coin on the hi point, but that's not the point. He put thought into it, and in my opinion, trading it up or selling it is a bit of a slap in the face.
> This is one mistake I've never, and will never, make.
> 
> Â©


100% agree. I have many that will be passed down when I go. A couple really nice, some unique but mostly just stuff that was used as intended. In my mind, these could never be replaced and are never to be sold.

To the question, first a nice Glock or XD, then probably an AR (maybe in .308 and could be a hunting gun as well as a cheap plinker and even a long range gun all in one)and a tack driver bolt rifle in a varmint caliber would be the next adds for you.


----------

